# Help please!



## KENNA3180

Hi!! Ok so my period has been really wonky lately.. i am NEVER LATE. my cycle is pretty regular and I’ve never had any issues with it. About a month ago my boyfriend and i had s*x unprotected on the last two days of my period.. i was 7 days late and took numerous tests and all came back negative. I even got a period so i thought ok not pregnant. Except this month I’m two days late and i figured I’d take a test just to see what happens and i got a faint positive two minutes after taking a test. Ok no big deal so i take two more.. one of the cheapies and another one of the same test i got a faint positive on.. both negative. Has this happened to anyone else? Could i possibly be pregnant?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

If its negative, you're too early or not pregnant


----------



## KENNA3180

Even if one was positive?


----------



## Crunchymama5

2 days late it should be clear as day bfp on all of them. Was probably an evap line.


----------



## KENNA3180

thank you !!


----------



## justonemore31

If one is positive but the rest is negative, I would consider the positive to be an evap. I would prob retest though w a different brand, just to be sure. If you're pregnant from last month and got a light "period" recently, it would def show alot darker as you would be 8 weeks along. Even if you were experiencing the hook effect, most likely it would still show something. I think the positive was an evap.


----------

